# I propose that the GMs of the Indianapolis Colts and the Detroit Lions engage in a coin toss



## DGM (Oct 8, 2022)

If Indy wins they trade their entire offense roster for the Lions.  If the Lions win they trade defensive units.  The winner plays for the playoffs and the loser plays for the number one draft pick!


----------

